# Eden Stacking Thread



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She free stacks very well<:


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

She's beautiful!! I'm so excited to follow this thread and watch her grow!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m working on that with my puppy now! He doesn’t free stack quite as well as your sweet girl yet.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all! She is a really nice freestacker. I think I'm gonna try and put that on cue so at least she'll have that.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

such a pretty girl!


----------

